# Battery pre-heating indication on app?



## Rich M (Jul 28, 2017)

So the first chilly night in a while a decided to preheat the car with the app while plugged in. I've done this twice before and it just shows red arrows blowing out of the vents. But this time, in addition to the arrows, red wavy lines appeared over the center console on the car image with the word 'heating'. Was it trying to preheat the battery too, or did they change something in the app? Outdoor temp was about 52°F


----------



## 350VDC (May 20, 2018)

I would think the battery would heat automatically without any app display. This is what i got when turning the climate ON.
Actually the wavy lines are the indicator for the seat heaters, but do not seem to be controllable from the app, so maybe it heats the seats at the same time.


----------



## 350VDC (May 20, 2018)

Once the car had heated enough then the defrosting turned off and I only had the seat heaters like you had.


----------



## Rich M (Jul 28, 2017)

Thanks. The second pic is what I saw. I don't recall the seat being warm when I got in though. A lot more cold weather on the way for me to test again.


----------



## Bob Davis (Oct 1, 2017)

If you go to the google play app store it shows an image like above with 3 icons.





















also another thread https://teslamotorsclub.com/tmc/threads/preheating-battery-in-cold-weather-use.115282/page-3 
shows this.


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

Having developed apps, the App store and Play store photos are stock submissions. They can be prototype, marketing and sometimes old.
Developer must manually update them.
Also notice in the Google Play store the position of the touchscreen. And dashboard design. Has the speedometer bump.


----------



## kort677 (Sep 17, 2018)

Rich M said:


> So the first chilly night in a while a decided to preheat the car with the app while plugged in. I've done this twice before and it just shows red arrows blowing out of the vents. But this time, in addition to the arrows, red wavy lines appeared over the center console on the car image with the word 'heating'. Was it trying to preheat the battery too, or did they change something in the app? Outdoor temp was about 52°F


the app shows preheating for the interior of the car ONLY, the app doesn't note any battery preheating, fwiw it never showed on the app for my model Ss either.


----------

